
Russian government hackers penetrated DNC, stole opposition research on Trump - seccess
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/russian-government-hackers-penetrated-dnc-stole-opposition-research-on-trump/2016/06/14/cf006cb4-316e-11e6-8ff7-7b6c1998b7a0_story.html?postshare=7401465918761361
======
summarite
Would be curious to know how frequently the US hacks into Russia's systems.
That US (and UK) hacked Belgium's national telecom to listen to EU
communications, and planted bugs and breached the systems of the two EU
representations in the US (likely to gain insights on the European
Commission's TTIP negotiating strategies), Stuxnet, or the ongoing rumours
about oddly targeted antennas at the US embassy in Berlin, are well known, but
i never heard of an acknowledged/alleged US hack into Russian systems.

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion of same article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11902682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11902682)

